# Help Please :/



## Jokerpack (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I have to unforauntely post this and ask for peoples knowledge regarding crime and debt from the UK, affecting me over here. 

Stupidly I left the UK on bad terms having about 5k in debt with loan companies and banks, and also left my last employer on bad terms, having defrauded them for about 15k. they want me to now pay this back but I am keen to ignore this, but wanted to know if the police can get me over here?

thanks in advance for any help


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Unlikely however if you offend here, you'll be sent back to the UK (presumably) because that's where your passport is from.

There's a lady who appears regularly in Gulf news who is as they say, 'bent a nine bob note' and seems to get on quite well defrauding people in the UAE but never seems to go to jail here or be sent back to the UK. 

pay back the money sooner or later as you will want to go back at some point, perhaps with the death of a relative of friend and you don't want to miss a funeral because you were in jail, as with the time you'll serve, the police here will be after you as well, as I am guessing you have debts here ?.


----------



## Jokerpack (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks. 

nope I don't have any debt here in Dubai, literally just got here to start a fresh. 

my plan is just to ignore the debt in the UK and restart my life over here. just curious as to whether the police can get me in Dubai or not. 

my plan is to go back to the UK once a year to see family, I should be OK in the UK if I keep my head down for a week shouldn't I? there's no way the airports in the UK will know I am wanted is there? after all its only about 15k of debt.

thanks again for any help.


----------



## uberkoen (Sep 12, 2013)

I don't know why you expect that people on this forum would help you or guide you in doing something illegal. 

Completely absurd.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Jokerpack said:


> There's no way the airports in the UK will know I am wanted is there? after all its only about 15k of debt.


Absolutely correct, 100% nothing they can do. Enjoy your fresh start.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

The 5k debt, is this all unsecured personal debt? There was a rule in the UK that if a lender couldn’t contact a borrower within 7 years then they had to write that debt off. I know that was the rule for store cards, credit cards etc. 

Debt such as Community Charge, CCJ’s etc are handled different, the government likes to look after itself. If some of that debt is with a high street bank then they’ll fall somewhere in between with regards to recovery and have the resources to keep check on you.

My personal advice would be, make a prioritised list of who you owe, how much and what’s the comeback, generally it will be Government/Court Debt, bank debt, other debts in that order. 

The good news is that none of these entities can actually do anything to you in Dubai or have you deported, however no one knows what’s around the corner and it’s advisable to clean this mess up.

The second piece of good news is that banks, lenders etc accept one off settlement payments for debts a lot less than the amount owing. If they know you’re in Dubai with little intention of coming home, this will also play in your favour as they’ll adopt a something is better than nothing approach.

So taking your list, earn a bit of money here and then write a letter offering a one of settlement payment for each debt. There are templates for this online and start at a 1/3rd of the debt. If some of your debts have moved to dubious collection agencies, write to the initial creditor, as they debt will still be with them. It’s a myth in the UK that debt gets sold on. 

5k isn’t that much and if you can get that down to 2-3k, you should be able to shift that in a year.

As for the stuff with your former employer, sorry no idea.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Jokerpack said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have to unforauntely post this and ask for peoples knowledge regarding crime and debt from the UK, affecting me over here.
> 
> ...


Gavtec is right, debt won't be enforced here, especially for such a small amount.

However if they report your fraud to the police in the UK that's a whole different story, if they do you can't just pay it and it'll go away as it does here, you're magistrate or, more probably, crown court bound.


----------



## Jokerpack (Dec 21, 2014)

thanks to everyone else by the way!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

However, if you do the same thing here in Dubai - they can and will employ international debt collectors to come after you for certain amounts. And getting into debt, not paying it and defrauding people here will see you jail bound - no two ways about it.


----------



## Jokerpack (Dec 21, 2014)

have no plan of doing that here now I have a fresh start! but thanks for the heads up


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Jokerpack said:


> my plan is to go back to the UK once a year to see family, I should be OK in the UK if I keep my head down for a week shouldn't I? there's no way the airports in the UK will know I am wanted is there?


Apart from the warrant you mean and that you have to show them your passport to get in ? If they take you to court and get a judgement against you in your absence, then unless you plan on entering the country under a lorry via Calais, you may or may not wish to risk it. Your call.

Dubai isn't really the sort of place to hide from theft and deception crimes in the UK - the penalties are much more severe here if you repeat them, and if you have done it once before in the UK, its hardly a clean start. 

Its putting off the inevitable and you won't even have a home to go back to.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> Apart from the warrant you mean and that you have to show them your passport to get in ? If they take you to court and get a judgement against you in your absence, then unless you plan on entering the country under a lorry via Calais, you may or may not wish to risk it. Your call.
> 
> Dubai isn't really the sort of place to hide from theft and deception crimes in the UK - the penalties are much more severe here if you repeat them, and if you have done it once before in the UK, its hardly a clean start.
> 
> Its putting off the inevitable and you won't even have a home to go back to.


That's a little over the top MAMIL, I'm sure the OP will fit in perfectly here.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Mr Rossi said:


> The 5k debt, is this all unsecured personal debt? There was a rule in the UK that if* a lender couldn’t contact a borrower within 7 years *then they had to write that debt off. I know that was the rule for store cards, credit cards etc.
> 
> Debt such as Community Charge, CCJ’s etc are handled different, the government likes to look after itself. If some of that debt is with a high street bank then they’ll fall somewhere in between with regards to recovery and have the resources to keep check on you.


I think it's actually 6 years as when I was younger I killed several credit cards and couldn't afford to repay them and did what some 'kids' did back in the day when they got their first card and ignored it.

I get the odd company every now and then trying to chase me for one card that is so old but it's only due the the debt being sold on for some reason however as I use Experian I get them to fix it for me.

Any debt be it bank defaults, credit cards and store cards generally gets wiped after 6 years. I actually think it's the same for CCJ's they have to be taken off after 6 years as well.


----------



## Grt1 (Nov 7, 2012)

Should this thread be even allowed here... hehe... found it entertaining though...!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

londonmandan said:


> but it's only due the the debt being sold on for some reason however as I use Experian I get them to fix it for me.


I don't think debt is actually sold on. Collection is put out to tender (at around 10% of the original amount) but the debt remains with the lender.

Of course these two bob collection companies want to you think that you're only one knock at the door from loosing the use of your thumbs. Fear, intimidation and ignorance is how they make their money.

Also, these companies are not actually interested in you clearing the debt, they want you on a never ending cycle of 20 quid a week and profile debtors accordingly.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Mr Rossi said:


> I don't think debt is actually sold on. Collection is put out to tender (at around 10% of the original amount) but the debt remains with the lender.
> 
> Of course these two bob collection companies want to you think that you're only one knock at the door from loosing the use of your thumbs. Fear, intimidation and ignorance is how they make their money.
> 
> Also, these companies are not actually interested in you clearing the debt, they want you on a never ending cycle of 20 quid a week and profile debtors accordingly.


Weird as when I queried something on my credit file last week I got this:

"_I have received a reply to the queries we raised on your behalf.

Lowell Portfolio I Ltd has stated that the Search was in regards to a Defaulted ****** account that Lowell purchased._"

This is well over 10yrs old now anyway hence me questioning it but it's not the first time I've heard companies 'buying debt' a cheap prices.

I like how they send letters saying they can break down your door and take your stuff etc etc and that they will come at anytime to do so :lol:


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)




----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

I'll watch that later


----------

